# Secrets to getting jacked.



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright so I'm getting serious about building muscle ( I'm a fucking twig , 5'7-8 and 132.2 lbs). I've tried in the past but have gotten no where. My "dream body" so to speak or what I'm aiming for is this





Mainly because it doesn't look easy to get there and if/ when I do I will feel more accomplished. I'm trying to develop an exercise plan, but I think it will fail knowing me so that's where you guys come in.
Lifting my half stack because I'm poor and can't buy dumbells and if I get $ I'll spend it on a 6505.

10 minutes of situps, and crunches ( combined),
I'll probably get back into Cross-Country mode and run 4-9 miles a day (again),
and have a stricter diet of some sort but don't know what other then beef lol.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 21, 2011)

well that guy is pretty meaty and not "that" muscular. if you wanmt to look like that, eat like hell, lift weights, and do ZERO cardio or running lol.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 21, 2011)

jymellis said:


> well that guy is pretty meaty and not "that" muscular. if you wanmt to look like that, eat like hell, lift weights, and do ZERO cardio or running lol.


I already eat like hell. I can eat 2 lbs of food and actually loose weight. There's this steak house by me called roudigans steak house and they have this burger called " The Terminator. It's a 1lb burger with 1 lb of fries. Ate it ALL, was still hungry and I didn't get sick. HOME - Roudigan's Steakhouse They must of changed the fries because I got a whole separate plate when I did.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 21, 2011)

ill reply shoertly, im on the phone. im in the same boat as you, but i have a little more knowledge i can share


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 21, 2011)

jymellis said:


> ill reply shoertly, im on the phone. im in the same boat as you, but i have a little more knowledge i can share


It's cool man.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 21, 2011)

Google

Bodybuilding.com - Huge Online Supplement Store & Fitness Community!


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 21, 2011)

running wont get you there.
you dont need cardio. what you need is to lift big and heavy.
small reps wont do good.

the only cardio you should use are explosive moves kinda like burpees or Olympic lifts or some other stuff that drain the energy out of you immediately. 

but you basically need money for these reasons:
buy a home gym that comes with a bench, get at least 100 lbs set that comes with a barbell. dumbells would be a bonus. 

lift heavy, with low reps (max at 8 reps). and do at least 3-6 sets of each exercise.

you also need money to buy protein stuff.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 21, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> running wont get you there.
> you dont need cardio. what you need is to lift big and heavy.
> small reps wont do good.
> 
> ...


like Protein shakes?


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 22, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> like Protein shakes?



either protein shakes, or lots of chicken/fish (mainly salmon and tuna)


----------



## Tones (Feb 22, 2011)

p90x
Amazon.com: P90X Extreme Home Fitness Workout Program - 13 DVDs, Nutrition Guide, Exercise Planner: Sports & Outdoors

get ripped!

and for that steakhouse place, i think i'm going to pay a visit  it's 80 miles north of me, but 1lb of burger and 1lb of fries sounds like my kind of place!


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not quite that size, but I went up from ~140lbs to ~175lbs just from eating like a sunuvabitch and doing manual labor whenever possible.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 22, 2011)

You could start by buying her a drink.










Here's one of these threads I like to reply to based only on reading the thread's title. (I.E. NOT reading the actual post.)


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 22, 2011)

Razzy said:


> You could start by buying her a drink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i see what you did there!

AHAHAHHAHA!!! reped!


----------



## Winspear (Feb 23, 2011)

It's all in the food. Try eating around 2800 calories a day with 200g of protein. Do exercises like squats, deadlifts, and bench press. You should be able to hit 150lbs by Easter if you find a nice routine and are consistant.


----------



## JacobShredder (Feb 27, 2011)

Tones said:


> p90x
> Amazon.com: P90X Extreme Home Fitness Workout Program - 13 DVDs, Nutrition Guide, Exercise Planner: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> get ripped!
> ...



THIS.

i'm doing P90X as a pre-req for insanity. P90X is indeed kicking my ass though. but you cant be a little bitch about it, you have to actually push yourself. go get some dumbbells for cheap or get resistance bands like i did. and a pull up bar and your set.

~$170 and youve got a great workout that will kick your ass.
im 5'10" and 105lbs but im a pretty fit guy


----------



## DVRP (Feb 27, 2011)

JacobShredder said:


> THIS.
> 
> i'm doing P90X as a pre-req for insanity. P90X is indeed kicking my ass though. but you cant be a little bitch about it, you have to actually push yourself. go get some dumbbells for cheap or get resistance bands like i did. and a pull up bar and your set.
> 
> ...



your tiny bro


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 27, 2011)

DVRP said:


> your tiny bro


 That's what she said  just kidding.


soliloquy said:


> either protein shakes, or lots of chicken/fish (mainly salmon and tuna)


 I love Tuna and Salmon.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you smoke? reason I ask this is because I always had the hardest time gaining weight but I quit 8 months ago and I was 6'1" and 140 lbs and now I'm up to 160 lbs and I didn't really change anything about my diet or exercise plan, I am however now working out 5 days a week and taking the weekends to let my body rest and recuperate. My advice is to start cutting things out of your diet such as caffeine and sugar and instead drink lots of water, eat lots of oatmeal, pasta, chicken, fish, beef and veggies and then follow the advice of what someone posted above about doing heavy weight with low reps.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 27, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Do you smoke? reason I ask this is because I always had the hardest time gaining weight but I quit 8 months ago and I was 6'1" and 140 lbs and now I'm up to 160 lbs and I didn't really change anything about my diet or exercise plan, I am however now working out 5 days a week and taking the weekends to let my body rest and recuperate. My advice is to start cutting things out of your diet such as caffeine and sugar and instead drink lots of water, eat lots of oatmeal, pasta, chicken, fish, beef and veggies and then follow the advice of what someone posted above about doing heavy weight with low reps.


 Cigs or weed?  Either way I don't smoke, I can't stand the smell of it. I'm Italian so I already eat a shit load of Pasta and stuff like that.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 27, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Cigs or weed?  Either way I don't smoke, I can't stand the smell of it. I'm Italian so I already eat a shit load of Pasta and stuff like that.



Ok, figured I would ask. I also have one of those all in one home gym things and what I do is 6 different exercises a day (upper body, lower body, and abs) and keep track of what I do daily in a notebook and then rotate those exercises out each day, for example if I start out doing bench press and then work my calve muscles then the next day I'll start on calves and then bench or something to that effect. I also do 5 sets of each thing I do (4 sets of 15 and then on the 5th set I push myself and try to do as many as I can). It's also a good idea to invest in some whey protein powder and a shaker cup and if at all possible a blender to mix up your protein shakes. You'll want to mix up at least 2 shakes a day (ideally one in the morning and one post workout), the idea is consume 1 gram of protein per each lb you weigh and be sure to drink a shit-ton of water with it because if you don't then it can and will develop into kidney/gall stones.


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Feb 27, 2011)

Tuna...Push weight...Whey optional.


----------



## JacobShredder (Feb 27, 2011)

DVRP said:


> your tiny bro



I know i'm tiny, I said fit not big =P

I'm a super skinny and lanky guy but as far as muscle goes i can outlift/run/swim my friends which are in the general region of 6'-6'3" & 170-210 lbs.

My friend brandon does the p90x workout with me and he's 6'3" ~185 and is an MMA fighter and i'm the one pushing him to finish the workouts


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 27, 2011)

My secret to getting jacked is to go to prison. I have not done this, but it makes sense. They put you on a balanced diet and give you nothing to do but lift weights and talk shop.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 27, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> My secret to getting jacked is to go to prison. I have not done this, but it makes sense. They put you on a balanced diet and give you nothing to do but lift weights and talk shop.




and:


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 27, 2011)

Every time i read the thread title i think of a rather different form of 'getting jacked'  lol


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 27, 2011)

13point9 said:


> Every time i read the thread title i think of a rather different form of 'getting jacked'  lol


My advice is to walk down dark alleys at night, yell at muscular and angry looking strangers, start shit with cops, threaten people bigger than you, etc.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Feb 27, 2011)

heilarkyguitar said:


> Tuna...Push weight...Whey optional.





whey is never optional when trying to build up muscle,unless you eat a SHITLOAD of food


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 27, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> whey is never optional when trying to build up muscle,unless you eat a SHITLOAD of food


I can eat 2 lbs of food and still be hungry.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 27, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I can eat 2 lbs of food and still be hungry.


This. 
And no matter how much I eat I'm hungry an hour and a half later. I'm trying to gain weight some muscle. It's going slow, because I'm not trying that hard.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Feb 28, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I can eat 2 lbs of food and still be hungry.



no, I'm not talking about eating just to fill yourself up,i'm talking about protein intake.

For instance,although Tuna is quite high in protein, the amino acid profile is poor and therefore is not great quality protein, whereas whey protein is some of the best protein you can get, hence why I said whey is never optional if you wanted to build muscle,but if you are eating enough and getting enough quality protein from your food then you don't need a whey supplement.


----------



## flo (Feb 28, 2011)

You need a lot of fiber if you dont want to get hungry again after one hour, like in whole grain bread, cerials etc.


----------



## stryker1800 (Feb 28, 2011)

JacobShredder said:


> THIS.
> 
> i'm doing P90X as a pre-req for insanity. P90X is indeed kicking my ass though. but you cant be a little bitch about it, you have to actually push yourself. go get some dumbbells for cheap or get resistance bands like i did. and a pull up bar and your set.
> 
> ...



I'm 5'10 and like 190, you must be skinny as hell.


----------



## JacobShredder (Mar 1, 2011)

stryker1800 said:


> I'm 5'10 and like 190, you must be skinny as hell.



You have nooooooooo idea lol. I have the most ridiculous metabolism ever.

I can't even wear my class ring cause the thickest part of my finger is the middle joint


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just keep eating the way you do and wait until you hit 30... you'll gain plenty of weight no problem.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 1, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Join a gym
> Do starting strength for 6 months
> Drink tons of milk
> Squat 300
> ...


:rofl


USMarine75 said:


> Just keep eating the way you do and wait until you hit 30... you'll gain plenty of weight no problem.


 Yeah so I've been told .


----------



## SolNuMachine (Mar 7, 2011)

there are some basic biological reasons why it will be difficult to get real size. if you want to stay off the needle then do squats and rows till you are queasy. 4-5k cal a day, 8 hrs sleep, 45minutes of lifting max- 5x wk. look into 5x5 program. px90 is
worthless for bulking.
5x5- google it


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 9, 2011)

Might not be 100% relevant as you seem to be looking for a different build, but I started Charles Atlas' program (old school, hell yes!) about a month ago, just for shits n giggles and so far it seems to do its job pretty well too. 

Discipline is the key.


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Mar 9, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> My secret to getting jacked is to go to prison. I have not done this, but it makes sense. They put you on a balanced diet and give you nothing to do but lift weights and talk shop.


 Yep thats what i did lol. I came out 195. Its been almost 2 yrs since i got out. I'm back to my normal weight now, 150-160. I only workout a few time a month just to keep my strenght. I perfure the cut oppose to big looking.


----------



## Charles (Mar 10, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Join a gym
> Do starting strength for 6 months
> Drink tons of milk
> Squat 300
> ...




Pretty much this.

I'm an avid lifter (not a big guy at ALL. Not even close), but this sounds pretty much like a stream lined version of what you should do.


----------

